# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Lang thang phố cổ thưởng thức trà sữa trứ danh Đài Loan và dim sum Hồng Kông

## Meoluoi9x

> *Quán Ding Tea*
> 
> CS1: Địa chỉ: 47 Hàng Cót, Quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
> CS2: Địa chỉ: 23 Lê Đại Hành, Quận Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội
> Hotline: 0949 52 33 88
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Dingtea.23.ledaihanh
> Website: http://dingtea.com.vn/
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Ding Tea - 47 Hàng Cót
> ...


Trong những năm gần đây, trà sữa chắc hẳn không còn xa lạ với mọi người, nhất là với những bạn thanh niên thì món uống này đã trở nên quá quen thuộc vào những dịp tụ tập bạn bè. Chính vì vậy mà những quán trà sữa mọc lên như nấm, đi bất cứ đâu ta cũng dễ dàng bắt gặp một vài quán trà sữa. 

Tuy nhiên sau một thời gian phát triển chúng được phát hiện với những nguồn gốc thực phẩm không đảm bảo, thậm chí có thể gây ung thư. Mặc dù bây giờ khi đi vào một vài quán có đề giấy chứng nhận đã được kiểm định an toàn thực phẩm nhưng nhiều người vẫn còn cảm thấy ái ngại. Chính vì vậy, một số bạn trẻ cảm thấy tiếc nuối với loại đồ uống thơm ngon này. 

*Tuy nhiên, khi đi dạo chơi phố cổ vào những ngày cuối tuần, tôi bắt gặp quán đồ uống Ding tea, một thương hiệu đồ uống nổi tiếng đến từ Đài Loan. Quán nằm trên phố cổ 46 Hàng Cót.* 

 
Khi  bước vào quán, tôi nhận thấy rằng nhân viên của quán đều còn rất trẻ.  Sau khi được hướng dẫn bên trong, tôi thấy có rất nhiều bạn trẻ đang uống trà sữa. Quán bài trí khá lịch sự, cũng không quá ồn ào :



 
Ngoài ra Quán còn có mục giải trí cho khách đó là một màn hình ti vi cỡ vừa và một giá truyện để phục vụ nhu cầu giải trí.

Đồ uống của quán khá phong phú, có nhiều loại trà từ đặc biệt đến vị trái cây, nước trái cây, cà phê, sữa chua uống và đặc biệt là trà sữa có rất nhiều vị. Đồ uống của quán dao động từ 25k – 32k cỡ vừa và 39k – 46k cỡ lớn. Ngoài ra bạn có thể gọi thêm trân châu, thạch, lô hội... vào đồ uống. 



Menu đồ uống của quán
Mặc dù mức giá khá cao so với các quán trà sữa bên ngoài nhưng bạn có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm về chất lượng. Ding Tea là thương hiệu nổi tiếng đã vượt qua các kỳ kiểm nghiệm từ nguyên liêu cho đến chất bảo quản của SGS Đài Loan, thậm chí cả thị trường đầy khó tính Nhật Bản. Giờ thương hiệu đã vươn ra nhiều nước châu Á  như Hong Kong, Indonesia, malaysia, Singapore...



Trà sữa Hokkaido 
Trà sữa Hokkaido cỡ lớn. Ống hút được bảo quản trong nylon, hương vị rất thơm ngon. Giờ thì các bạn có thể thưởng thức một cốc trà sữa thơm ngon nổi tiếng đến từ Đài Loan mà không phải lo lắng về chất lượng của chúng. Ngoài ra thương hiệu trà của Ding Tea cũng là một sản phẩm được ưa chuộng



Classic green tea 25.000đ 
Trà còn có rất nhiều vị như ô long, hoa nhài, hoa cúc...Ngoài thưởng thức trà ra, bạn sẽ không thể bỏ qua món ăn đang được yêu thích đến Hong Kong đó Dim sum.   

Đó là những món ăn hết sức bắt mắt tinh tế được đựng ở trong các âu bằng trẻ nhỏ nhìn rất xinh xắn, hấp dẫn.  Khi bạn gọi đồ ăn nhân viên mới tiến hành đem bát đũa, nước chấm.. 

*Một số món đã thưởng thức tại quán :*


Xíu mại thơm ngon. Ấn tượng bởi vỏ ngoài dày nhưng mềm, ngậy thơm, bên trong nhân mặn


Tàu hũ ki sốt dầu hào. Tàu hũ dai mềm dẻo  quyện với nước dầu hào thơm lừng


Bánh cuốn tôm hấp dẫn với lớp bánh cuốn mềm dẻo  kết hợp với nhân tôm nõn bên trong được tưới nước dùng đặc biệt

Bánh bao xá xíu tuyệt hảo. Bên ngoài là lớp bánh bao kết hợp với nhân xá xí tơi mềm bên trong. Khi ăn bạn sẽ thấy lớp nhân bên trong rất ngon, thịt rất mềm và thơm . Ngoài  các loại bánh quán còn phục vụ nhiều món ăn khác như cháo, mì, phở xào, cơm rang...mang đậm hương vị xứ càng thơm. Giá cả đồ ăn ở đây đa phần là 49.000đ 1 món bạn có thể tha hồ lựa chọn các loại dimsum mình thích

_Còn gì tuyệt vời hơn khi cuối tuần lang thang dạo chơi phố cổ, nghỉ chân uống trà sữa trứ danh Đài Loan, thưởng thức Dim Sum thơm ngon đến từ Hong Kong._






> *Quán Ding Tea*
> 
> CS1: Địa chỉ: 47 Hàng Cót, Quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
> CS2: Địa chỉ: 23 Lê Đại Hành, Quận Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội
> Hotline: 0949 52 33 88
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Dingtea.23.ledaihanh
> Website: http://dingtea.com.vn/
> 
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Ding Tea - 47 Hàng Cót
> ...


_Meoluoi9x - Didau.org_

_Cùng khám phá quán ăn ở Hà Nội - quan an o Ha Noi_

----------


## hangnt

Mình cũng đã đến chỗ hàng cót uống thử trà sữa với ăn dim sum đúng là không hổ danh đồ uống ngon và có vị khác trà sữa khác mình từng uống mà thik nhất cái trà sữa Hokkaido ý. Chỉ có 1 điểm trừ ở đây là chỗ gửi xe nó hơi bị bất tiện thôi còn lại đều được hết. Hy vọng thời gian tới quán khắc phục điểm này

----------


## dung89

Mấy món ăn ko phải sở trường của mình.
Nhưng mình sẽ đến thử đồ uống

----------


## tenlua

Mình thích trà sữa  :Big Grin:

----------


## dauhalan

Giá quán phải chăng, không gian cũng đẹp đó chứ
Hôm nào lang thang phố cổ mí được  :cuoi1:

----------


## chuotyeugao

Món này nổi tiếng Hồng Kong đây. Nhưng mà được chủ trì còn ai đó chủ chi thì ngon hơn nhiều  :cuoi1:

----------


## Alyaj

Quán này nhìn sạch và sáng sủa nhỉ  :cuoi: 
Chưa được nếm đặc sản Hồng bao giờ, hay là mình sẽ thử nhẩy

----------


## jhonnyboy

Cái menu nhìn hông có rõ à nha, nhưng xem bộ quán cũng được đó chứ

----------


## showluo

Gần nhà mình cũng có Ding Tea
Không biết phải quán này ko

----------

